# Wife Sponsorship



## Sass F (Oct 6, 2008)

Hello all,

Im pretty new to all this so please be patient with me and my spellings.

My husband has just got a job in Dubai and he starts 9th November and he is being sponsored by his work. He is sponsoring me and we have heard that because i am travelling in on a normal visa to upgrade to a residence visa i have to fly out of the country and back in to upgrade.

Is this true?

Thanks


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Nope it is not true.

You can convert a visit visa to residence at the Department of Naturalization and Residency.

There are numerous charges that will have to be paid, most of these to the typing centre. One of the charges is for NOT having to leave the country.

Hope this clams your fears


----------



## Sass F (Oct 6, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> Nope it is not true.
> 
> You can convert a visit visa to residence at the Department of Naturalization and Residency.
> 
> ...



Thanks very much that does help me loads. There is so much to think about when moving over i am so stressed. Does it get easier?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Believe it or not, it does.

The frst few months are the hardest. So many things to sort out............housing, driving licence, transport, schools, visas, DEWA, tv, phone, broadband etc.

If you have a decent PRO, they can certainly help smooth the road for you.

Once you get the main things settled, you can relax and start to enjoy it here.

You will look back and laugh, or maybe cry, at what you had to contend with to get it all resolved


----------



## Sass F (Oct 6, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> Believe it or not, it does.
> 
> The frst few months are the hardest. So many things to sort out............housing, driving licence, transport, schools, visas, DEWA, tv, phone, broadband etc.
> 
> ...


Do you know anything about gyms or gym classes?


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

Sass F said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Im pretty new to all this so please be patient with me and my spellings.
> 
> ...


Be ready for a lot of wait. The way it works out is as follows:
1. You enter the country on a visit visa and your husband on employment visa.
2. Your husbands residence is processed.
3. After the residence the labor card needs to be applied 
4. Once the labor card is received (normally 3 weeks) your husband will apply for dependent visa
5. In country stamping of your dependent visa
6. Your medical and residence.

It can easily take 4-6 weeks to get the residence. Be ready for a visa change or the company PRO can get the visit visa extended.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Sass F said:


> Do you know anything about gyms or gym classes?



The only thing I know about gyms is that there are quite a number of Fitness First locations throughout Dubai.

Sorry I can't be more help


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

qwert97 said:


> Be ready for a lot of wait. The way it works out is as follows:
> 1. You enter the country on a visit visa and your husband on employment visa.
> 2. Your husbands residence is processed.
> 3. After the residence the labor card needs to be applied
> ...


Is it possible instead of the above steps to issue a residence entry permit for dependant?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Helios said:


> Is it possible instead of the above steps to issue a residence entry permit for dependant?


Not quite sure what you mean.

The dependant/spouse needs to be here in the country to process the residency as they need to have medicals etc.

You enter on a visit or work visa, then change it to a residency visa once medicals completed etc ( and passed).

is this what you meant?


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Sass F said:


> Do you know anything about gyms or gym classes?


You don't have to fly out for residence visa. When you arrive visit visa is for 1 month you can extend for another 30 days while waiting for processing of residency visa.
Plenty of gyms and fitness classes. Major gymn is fitness first which have quite a few even in Mirdif, and are international, even in Australia. Go and check them out its worth a look, although I can't afford it and the money manager won't open his pocket that far


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> Not quite sure what you mean.
> 
> The dependant/spouse needs to be here in the country to process the residency as they need to have medicals etc.
> 
> ...


Yes this is what I wanted to know, Thanks.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Helios said:


> Yes this is what I wanted to know, Thanks.


Your'e welcome.


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

One more question, how is the process of requesting a visit visa, I know there's an electronic form to complete, but once done do we have to go to DNRD office to provide documents and pay the fees ?
Do you also now how long it takes for a visit visa to be issued ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Helios said:


> One more question, how is the process of requesting a visit visa, I know there's an electronic form to complete, but once done do we have to go to DNRD office to provide documents and pay the fees ?
> Do you also now how long it takes for a visit visa to be issued ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


It depends on what passport the person requiring visit visa holds.
For eg: If they hold a US,NZ, UK, AUS, and many European passports then they are given a visit visa on arrival.

What passport does the visitor have?


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> It depends on what passport the person requiring visit visa holds.
> For eg: If they hold a US,NZ, UK, AUS, and many European passports then they are given a visit visa on arrival.
> 
> What passport does the visitor have?


It is an Algerian passport so not eligible for Visa on arrival, will have to go through the process.


----------

